# One last favourite from 2019



## Glenn Bartley (Jan 16, 2020)

As I pack my bags to head off to lead another workshop in Colombia I thought I'd post one of my favourites from last years trip.

Green-bearded Helmetcrest.

All my 2019 favourites are - HERE


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 16, 2020)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2020)

Great shot, Glenn.


----------

